# Will pay to ride at track events in Cali ! ! !



## gabo2k (Jul 13, 2006)

I returned my 335i this past March. Feeling the need to join a track event.

Speed Ventures has an event at Cali Speedway in August. I'd be willing to pay anyone's registration fee as long as I can ride with them as a passanger.

Anyone interested, please PM me.

Thanks.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

You're joking, right? If you go to ANY BMW CCA events in California, and have a proper helmet, you can get rides ALL DAY for free.

Thunderhill in August would be a sure bet to get rides all day long on a superb technical track.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

The HACK said:


> You're joking, right? If you go to ANY BMW CCA events in California, and have a proper helmet, you can get rides ALL DAY for free.
> 
> Thunderhill in August would be a sure bet to get rides all day long on a superb technical track.


The best bet is to contact the group having the DE ahead of time. There is often liability issues as to who is allowed to be a passenger. Still, getting rides during the instructor session should be easy if you volunteer to help out for the day.


----------



## gabo2k (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks guys. Didn't know it would be that easy.

I though that planning something out with a forum member would also be fun. Don't know anyone here that personably though.

Maybe I'll just rent a Corvette for a track event in the future.


----------

